# Was waiting for a Mal, ended up with this ragamuffin!



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Apparently this year has been the year of the random dogs for me. There have been some pretty severe storms in my neck of the woods the past few days. Yesterday I was driving home and stopped to investigate an odd lump under a tree. Turned out to be a litter of four puppies - three dead, one alive. I'm assuming they were born on the streets, the mother abandoned them when the weather got intense, and the three died from exposure. 

Anyways, now I have the surviving pup vetted and home safe and sound. I was going to rehome him, but I've never seen Kaiju LOVE another dog so much. From the minute I brought him home, Kaiju's been all about him, herding him out of the kitchen when he wanders too far, cuddling with him when he sleeps, laying down by his kennel when he cries, playing super gently with him when he wants to play, and actually SHARING his toys! With previous dogs, it was like an episode of hoarders with Kaiju grabbing everything he could find and piling it on his bed so the other dog couldn't get to it. I've never seen him pick up a toy and actually try to initiate play with another dog.

So needless to say, the Mali will have to wait since this guy is now staying. I've decided to name him Hawkeye and I'm pretty excited to see what fun little adventures he and Kaiju have as well as what Hawkeye ends up being like as an adult. 

Anyone else have any dogs that were completely unplanned or maybe originally unwanted who ended up being awesome dogs?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dux03Noe9Cg


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Well it's just wrong for a puppy to be that cute!!! Congrats on the new addition!!!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

What a story! And he is ridiculously cute, too


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what a cutie, so happy looking!
I fostered a stray named Hawkeye, he wiggled his way into my heart very fast, he wasn't a foster failure, as he didn't like men. Broke my heart big-time when I couldn't keep him forever.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh my! :wub: Could he possibly be any cuter?!


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

Loved watching the video - the gentleness of your GS is a real tug on the heart strings .. the pup is adorable too.


----------



## MiaMia (Oct 3, 2012)

Sweet pup and your GSD is so gentle playing tug.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

MacD said:


> Loved watching the video - the gentleness of your GS is a real tug on the heart strings .. the pup is adorable too.


I've been amazed at how gentle he's been! Not gonna lie, Kaiju can be a pretty big jerk and loves to hip check and send other dogs flying or rolling - big and small. This super gentle play and his concern for the pup is a side of him I've never seen before.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Ohhh. What a lucky puppy. Such a sweet story. Big awww. Think I'm going to cry. So happy for the little guy that he was found by you in time


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hawkeye is adorable and I think the video of him and Kaiju playing tug is precious!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> Ohhh. What a lucky puppy. Such a sweet story. Big awww. Think I'm going to cry. So happy for the little guy that he was found by you in time


I'm glad too!  We've actually been having tornadoes down here. I imagine it's been a scary few days for him between being left, losing his littermates, having weather sirens going off everywhere, and crazy weather (wind, rain, and HUGE hail!) and whatever else he's had to deal with out there.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

That is one cute pup. Love the markings. Even with all I have I would probably not give that one up either.

Apollo is my unplanned pup. I found him on the side of the road. He was about 8-10 weeks old. I never thought to look and see if there were more pups. I sure hope not. It never crossed my mind that someone might dump a whole litter, I was amazed at finding him. I just found out that he is the only pup in his class to pass. I'm very proud of him


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aww,that's so sweet! I did have a similar experience when I rescued Misty from the side of the road.My previous gsd Dakota nurtured her like a mother dog.It was really something special to see.Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

llombardo said:


> That is one cute pup. Love the markings. Even with all I have I would probably not give that one up either.
> 
> Apollo is my unplanned pup. I found him on the side of the road. He was about 8-10 weeks old. I never thought to look and see if there were more pups. I sure hope not. It never crossed my mind that someone might dump a whole litter, I was amazed at finding him.


I could never imagine anyone dumping that handsome boy!  Though I'm not sure if this litter was dumped or left by the mother. It seems odd that someone would keep them around till eight weeks then dump them, so I just assumed no one ever really had them to begin with.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Super cute puppy. Maybe catahoula or aussie you think? Could be a nice performance dog.

Yes, to your question. Found a stray GSD I wasn't planning on keeping but she quickly became my dog, she was just so sweet, smart and well behaved. Didn't need a leash, ever. She's been wonderful, a stable, sweet, beautiful, companion dog and matriach to some rowdy malinois! I'm very glad I kept her, she's been with me for getting on toward 7- 8 years now!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

His adorable, he's very lucky. :wub: Aussie mix maybe??


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> Super cute puppy. Maybe catahoula or aussie you think? Could be a nice performance dog.
> 
> Yes, to your question. Found a stray GSD I wasn't planning on keeping but she quickly became my dog, she was just so sweet, smart and well behaved. Didn't need a leash, ever. She's been wonderful, a stable, sweet, beautiful, companion dog and matriach to some rowdy malinois! I'm very glad I kept her, she's been with me for getting on toward 7- 8 years now!


I think maybe Aussie. He seems a bit blockier in build than Catahoula pups I've seen. Reminds me more of the Aussie pups. Though of course I'm sure it's a mixture of some kind. Maybe some ACD? Definitely going to see about doing something fun with him! He already seems to be a bit of a natural retriever. If I throw something he'll run and get it, turn around, and won't stop running till he gets it back to me no matter how far I run! If he stays a bit smaller, I might see about getting into disc seriously with him. I've messed a bit with disc with Kaiju, but from what I've seen it's just a really rough sport for a large dog.

Glad to hear you had a wonderful unplanned dog! I'm super excited to see how this boy turns out. He's nothing if not confident. From what I've seen he'll roll with pretty much anything. I was trying to shuffle around a bunch of empty cardboard boxes earlier and they came tumbling down all around him. I don't think he even blinked. Just sort of looked around and then kept on trotting by like nothing had happened.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, he's adorable! And Kaiju looks so sweet with him. That's so funny how he just loves that little guy when you say he's kind of a jerk with other dogs.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

So, your german shepherd now has a puppy. Are you going to get one anytime soon?


jelpy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like an Aussie to me! Cuter'n anything, too. Good find. Lucky Pup!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wow.....the video is great....such a great synergy.


SuperG


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Kaiju is such a hunky guy and then goes and gives the pup and ear kiss at the end. Super cute.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG, just watched the vid. Adorable!!!
Kaiju is gorgeous! 
You don't have accent...lol


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> OMG, just watched the vid. Adorable!!!
> Kaiju is gorgeous!
> You don't have accent...lol


Accent?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Pax8 said:


> Apparently this year has been the year of the random dogs for me. There have been some pretty severe storms in my neck of the woods the past few days. Yesterday I was driving home and stopped to investigate an odd lump under a tree. Turned out to be a litter of four puppies - three dead, one alive. I'm assuming they were born on the streets, the mother abandoned them when the weather got intense, and the three died from exposure.
> 
> Anyways, now I have the surviving pup vetted and home safe and sound. I was going to rehome him, but I've never seen Kaiju LOVE another dog so much. From the minute I brought him home, Kaiju's been all about him, herding him out of the kitchen when he wanders too far, cuddling with him when he sleeps, laying down by his kennel when he cries, playing super gently with him when he wants to play, and actually SHARING his toys! With previous dogs, it was like an episode of hoarders with Kaiju grabbing everything he could find and piling it on his bed so the other dog couldn't get to it. I've never seen him pick up a toy and actually try to initiate play with another dog.
> 
> ...


Stinking cute! How could you give that up anyways! 

When I was about 12 or 13 I came home from spring break at my grandma's to this chocolate lab mix puppy in my back yard. My mom and dad didn't tell me about her because they planned to rehome her. They found her after a series of storms in our area at my Dad's work under his car. My dad did NOT want another dog, already had 2 dogs and 2 cats. He "was not an animal person." over a decade later, she is their princess and still my dad's favorite. She is a hot mess, allergies, fear of life, medical issues up the wazoo, but they absolutely adore her, managed all her issues, and she never truly had a chance of being rehomed after I saw her!  Her name is Cocoa.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Pax, he is absolutely georgeous! Love the coloring..grey is one of my favorite colors, especially in horses..if there is a race, I pick the grey to win! I wish you and Hawkeye many many years of enjoyment. What a lucky pup! Enjoy


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I love his name and I love him! Very cute and Kaiju is wonderful! 

Thanks for helping this little guy. I think Texas got hit a little harder than we did in SE OK with the storms last week and over the weekend.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so freaking cute!!!!!!!! :wub:

So sad that his siblings didn't make it. 

Thank you for saving him and giving him a great home!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Pax8 said:


> Accent?


 Texan accent. People I have met from Texas have a definitive accent


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup! Fate has a way of ruining all of your plans....for the better! I've got a feeling this little guy is going to be very important in your life!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I vote for Catahoula mix too. 

Thank you for saving this little guy. Love the video. 

Autumn was (and still is) Ilda's puppy! LOL! 

(p.s. to your question of unplanned dogs, yes, Ilda was unplanned and I call her my 'semi' rescue. I had planned on a WL puppy)


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Aren't animals amazing? Just when you think they'd be mortal enemies or hate each other, they continue to suprise you. I just watched a video of a monkey that nurtured a stray kitten. Glad you found the little guy and your dog accepted him so well.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Cuteness overload!!! :wub:

What a great rescue. Hard to imagine all he went through before you found him. The video of Hawkeye and Kaiju is precious.  Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

That video is the sweetest cutest thing I have ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He is beyond adorable, thank you for saving him


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Sometimes it is just meant to be...

I am also in the mind of an Aussie mix...He reminds me a little of my Aussie Katie when she was younger, just a little blockier 

But either way doesn't matter you were meant to find him


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man that is just too much cuteness. Your big guy is a great guardian and the little guy is so sweet.Great things come in unexpected packages!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my, look at that little face and wiggly behind  looks like a aussie to me, and your shepherd is gorgeous!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There's something breathtakingly beautiful when a dog you thought you knew oh-so-well shows you a nurturing side you never knew it had. 

It happened to me toward the end of the life of my heart dog, with a traumatized GSD mix pup we fostered. He fell in love with her, doted on her, and didn't want her out of his sight. When she shut down on walks, he would nudge her up, and walk pressed against her, hulking over her so that she felt safe. He _adored _that pup and became all about nurturing her. So we kept her, for him. Even much later, if they went to a vet together and she was scared, he would cry to the vet out of worry, asking the vet to be gentle with his baby--he _never _cried at the vet if he was alone. My vet said it melted his heart to see one dog so worried about another dog. I

Watching that side of a senior dog unfold was one of my greatest joys in his latter years. Thank you for stopping to save this pup! Congratulations for making the decision to let your dog tell you he needs this little one in his life -- the heart wants what the heart wants!


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

That was the most adorable video!
Cobe is such a jerk with puppies... I've never seen a dog be so tender and gentle like Kaiju.
Amazing dogs 
Good for you for saving the little booger.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Such an adorable puppy!!! It sounds like it was meant to be! Grats


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Magwart said:


> There's something breathtakingly beautiful when a dog you thought you knew oh-so-well shows you a nurturing side you never knew it had.
> 
> It happened to me toward the end of the life of my heart dog, with a traumatized GSD mix pup we fostered. He fell in love with her, doted on her, and didn't want her out of his sight. When she shut down on walks, he would nudge her up, and walk pressed against her, hulking over her so that she felt safe. He _adored _that pup and became all about nurturing her. So we kept her, for him. Even much later, if they went to a vet together and she was scared, he would cry to the vet out of worry, asking the vet to be gentle with his baby--he _never _cried at the vet if he was alone. My vet said it melted his heart to see one dog so worried about another dog. I
> 
> Watching that side of a senior dog unfold was one of my greatest joys in his latter years. Thank you for stopping to save this pup! Congratulations for making the decision to let your dog tell you he needs this little one in his life -- the heart wants what the heart wants!


That sounds beautiful Magwart.  Yeah, Hawkeye isn't fearful (quite the opposite), but Kaiju is just glued to this pup and is either constantly sleeping curled right up with him, playing like in the video, herding him back to the main room when he wanders. When we take him out, Kaiju has to be right there and he does circles while the puppy wanders always keeping an eye out. If Hawkeye whines in his crate, Kaiju goes over and curls up right against the crate until the pup settles down. I never in my life imagined Kaiju would have a nurturing side after going through so much of his adolescence with that rough, rude puppy that could care less about any other dogs. He seems to have decided this puppy is his job though and I'm ok with that.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's one seriously cute puppy. Congrats!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup and a cool video..... Ya done good! Congrats!


----------

